
Force firmware code to be measured and attested by Secure Launch on Windows 10 - matthewfcarlson
https://www.microsoft.com/security/blog/2020/09/01/force-firmware-code-to-be-measured-and-attested-by-secure-launch-on-windows-10/
======
matthewfcarlson
Excellent article from Microsoft about firmware security

